# knarzender Sattel SME3-L



## ak1402 (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir damals einen der ersten SME3-L gekauft und war auch sehr zufrieden damit.
Aber nach kurzer Zeit hat er bei jeder Bewegung auf dem Sattel angefangen sehr stark zu knarzen. Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Händler habe ich einige Sachen ausprobiert (Öl, Fett, Schraubensicherung) aber nichts hat geholfen. Reklamation durch meinen Händlerund hat nichts gebracht und auf eine direkte Mail an Ergon habe ich keine Antwort erhalten.
Das Knarzen ist bei trockener Witterung schlimmer und bei Nässe weniger.
Hat jemand einen Tip, was ich noch versuchen kann? Ich würde den Sattel schon gerne weiter fahren, aber das Knarzen nervt schon extrem.

Danke vorab & Gruß,
ak


----------



## Symion (17. Juni 2015)

Gewährleistung nutzen und den Sattel tauschen lassen (beim Händler). Wie der Händler das dann mit Ergon regelt ist dann wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ak1402 (17. Juni 2015)

Hat mein Händler ja versucht. Der Sattel wurde sogar eingeschickt, kam aber genauso zurück. Auch das direkte Anschreiben an Ergon hat nicht mal eine Antwort ergeben.
Ist echt schade, der Sattel an sich paßt als einer der wenigen echt gut zu meinem Hintern. Und es ist ja jetzt auch nicht ein Sattel aus dem Baumarkt für 20€, da sollte das nicht passieren.
Angeblich liest Ergon hier ja mit und kann mir helfen.

Schöne Grüße,
ak


----------



## Symion (17. Juni 2015)

Wenn Ergon nichts macht nochmal einschicken und beim 3. Mal wandeln/zurück geben.


----------



## snooze (19. Juni 2015)

Hatte ich auch, Silikonspray in die Stellen wo das Sattelgestänge in die Satteldecke geht, dann ist Ruhe. Muß man halt ab und an wiederholen.


----------



## Rost77 (21. Juni 2015)

snooze schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, Silikonspray in die Stellen wo das Sattelgestänge in die Satteldecke geht, dann ist Ruhe. Muß man halt ab und an wiederholen.



funktioniert.


----------



## Seebl (21. Juni 2015)

Bei meinem funktioniert das nicht mehr. Habe mal eine der Metallstreben aus ihrem Plastiksitz gestürzt.
Seitdem knarzt das Ding munter vor sich hin.


----------



## ak1402 (29. Juni 2015)

Alle möglichen Sprays/Öle/Schmierungen bringen auch nur für sehr kurze Zeit Ruhe.
Kommt halt was anderes hin.
Schade nur daß Ergon weder auf Reklamation, direktes Anschreiben noch hier reagiert


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. Juli 2015)

Hi @ak1402 ,

Sorry für meine späte Antwort! Wir sind natürlich sehr bemüht, dass all unsere Kunden mit unseren Produkten zufrieden sind. Daher haben wir uns auch für die Einrichtung dieses Herstellerforums entschieden, um den Kunden einen weiteren Kontaktweg zu ermöglichen. 

Kannst du mir für die weitere Bearbeitung bitte folgende Infos mitteilen: Wann wurde der Sattel gekauft? Wann wurde der Sattel eingeschickt? Über welchen Händler wurde der Sattel eingeschickt?



Seebl schrieb:


> Bei meinem funktioniert das nicht mehr. Habe mal eine der Metallstreben aus ihrem Plastiksitz gestürzt.
> Seitdem knarzt das Ding munter vor sich hin.



Die Rails (so heißen die Metallstreben) bilden mit der Schale eine funktionelle Einheit, die natürlich nicht dafür gedacht ist, vom Kunden auseinander genommen zu werden


----------



## BikerMike84 (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich hänge mich mal hier mit dran, ich habe das gleiche Problem bei meinem SME30. Hatte diesbezüglich auch schon per Mail mit Ergon Kontakt, mir wurde auch zu Silikonspray geraten, leider schaffst dies keine wirkliche Besserung und wenn ist diese nur von kurzer Dauer. Und vor und nach jeder Ausfahrt den Sattel bzw. das Gestell / Rails mit Silikonspray behandel ist wohl auch kein Zustand.

Vllt könnt Ihr mir ja hier helfen?


----------



## hans7 (23. Juni 2016)

Habe seit zwei Tagen den Sme3,  aber ebenfalls ein knarzen: und zwar wenn ich am Sattel das Bike hoch hebe.  Als ob er hinten leicht Spiel hat,  bzw.  sich verwindet. Ist das normal, dass er,  sagen wir etwas flexibel ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo @hans7,

ein gewisses Spiel ist normal ja. Gegen das Knarzen würden wir auch dir zum Silikonspray raten. Dies sprühst du einfach auf die Stellen, an denen das Rail in der Schale verschwindet.

Viele Grüße aus Koblenz!


----------



## hans7 (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

silikonspray habe ich bereits probiert. Bleibt immer noch ein knacken. Da ich heute für mein anderes Bike den gleichen Sattel bekommen habe, und der dieses Spiel und knacken nicht aufweißt, geht der Sattel heute zurück. 

Danke dennoch.

Grüße


----------



## Ergon_Bike (24. Juni 2016)

Das sollte natürlich nicht so sein. Kannst du sonst schon etwas zu deinen Erfahrungen mit dem SME3 sagen?


----------



## hans7 (24. Juni 2016)

Definitiv bequemer als mein voriger.  Ansonsten erst zwei Touren, daher noch nicht so viel Erfahrung


----------



## Deleted 242157 (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo, mein Ergon SM3-L knarzt leider jetzt nach 2500 km. Es ist so schlimm das man meint man fährt über Knisterfolie. Das Geräusch wird durch Stütze, Rahmen leider noch verstärkt. Es wurde schon alles versucht, Kurbel ausgebaut, Steuersatzlager getauscht, Stütze gesäubert und mit Montagepaste und Drehmomente eingestellt. 
Es ist immer der Sattel. Die ersten paar 100m knistert nix, dann geht es los. Berghoch ist es am schlimmsten. 
Der Sattel ist leider der Beste den ich je gefahren bin. Das Rad ist auch top, das macht es erträglich. Nur den Tipp mit dem Silikonspray versuch ich noch. Aber über kurz oder lang werd ich den tauschen müssen.


----------



## BikerMike84 (27. Juni 2016)

Das Problem mit dem Knarzen meines SME3 hatte ich leider auch, war vorallem beim Bergauf Fahren so schlimm wie von dir ebenfalls geschildert. Auch Silikonspray hat da nur kurz Abhilfe geschaffen.

Der Sattel wurde durch den Händler zu Ergon gesendet und ich habe den Betrag gutgeschrieben bekommen.

Fand den Sattel ansich auch wirklich super bequem und auch gut, allerdings ist das Knarzen keine Option für mich gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 242157 (7. Juli 2016)

So, gestern zum ersten Mal mit Silikonspray behandelt. Leider keinerlei Effekt. Lustig ist man muß den Sattel nur mit dem Finger antippen, da knarzt der schon. Leider ist es auch aufwendig die Rails richtig zu behandeln, genau genommen müßte man den Sattel auch abnehmen vor jeder Tour und behandeln. Was wirklich nicht annehmbar ist.
Ich werd mal dran bleiben und weiter sprühen, viell bringen ja mehrere Behandlungen wenigstens eine leichte Verbesserung. 
Ansonsten ist ein neuer Sattel bei dem derzeitigen Wetter auch keine Option


----------



## hans7 (7. Juli 2016)

Ich habe meinen zurück geschickt und einen neuen bekommen, aber zu meinen Händler nicht zu Ergon. 

Jetzt habe ich zwei knarzfreie Sättel
Bei mir war wirklich das Rail hinten locker drin, was dann ständig zu Geräuschen geführt hat.


----------



## Deleted 242157 (10. Juli 2016)

Bitte löschen


----------



## mathias (11. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich freut man sich ja, zu einem Problem Antworten zufinden. In diesem Fall leider nicht.

Mein Sattel SME3 knarz nach 3 Ausfahrten extrem , kurz vor meinem Urlaub habe ich weder Zeit noch Lust auf langwierige Reklamationen.
Ergon besteht auf den Weg über den Fachhandel, ihr Recht. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, ab in den Müll und wieder einen Italiener kaufen."german engineering"


----------



## Wolfobert (11. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte das Problem auch, aber mit einem anderen Fabrikat. Nachdem Silikon nicht half, hab ich es mit Motorradkettenspray erfolgreich gelöst: Bike auf den Kopf gestellt, anschließend alle Spalten am Sattel mit Kettenspray behandelt. Motorradkettenspray ist anfangs sehr dünnflüssig, damit das Zeugs in alle Ritzen läuft (O-Ring-Ketten). Wenn das Lösungsmittel verdunstet ist, ist das Mittel zäh und klebrig, es soll ja nicht abgeschleudert werden, sprich, es bleibt in den Ritzen und schmiert.


----------



## mathias (12. Juli 2016)

Danke für den Tipp,

allerdings habe ich das Modell mit Carbonstreben. Keine Ahnung ob die mit Kettenfett in Berührung kommen dürfen
Wie schon geschrieben, andere Herrsteller bauen seit Jahren Sättel die einfach nur funktionieren und nicht erst noch bearbeitet werden müssen, habe alles mit Silikon geflutet. 3 Ausfahrt kein Regen, Schlamm, o.ä.


----------



## Wolfobert (12. Juli 2016)

Naja, definitiv weiss ich es auch nicht, aber wenn Du ein Vollcarbonbike fährst, besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit, das die Kette oder Schaltwerk den Schmierstoff  auf die Carbonschwinge schleudert, zumindest habe ich noch nie gehört, das für Carbonbikes ein  bestimmter Schmierstoff vorgeschrieben wird.


----------



## mathias (13. Juli 2016)

Nein, mein Rad ist nicht aus Carbon sondern das Rail des Sattels. Werde notgedrungen mit dem Ding in Urlaub fahren. Nach meinem Urlaub werde ich versuchen das Teil zu wandeln. Bin ziemlich sicher, dass das "systemimmanent" ist. Mein alter Sattel ein Selle Italia SLR Carboni hat mir immer treue Dienste geleistet Winter, Schlamm, Dauerregen ohne Geräusche. Leider ist er durchgescheuert. Hatte die Hoffnung der Ergon wäre besser für meine Endurotouren geeignet. Ein Satz mit X.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Deleted 242157 (18. Juli 2016)

Hab das Problem jetzt gelöst. Und zwar hab ich einen anderen Sattel probiert, aber ich wollte gleich mein Ergon-Sofa zurück.

Da das Sattelgestell nach hinten viel Versatz hatte, hab ich die Wippe der Sytace P6 Alu Stütze nach vorne gedreht und alles
mit Kupferpaste eingeschmiert. Die Rails liegen jetzt auch besser in der Aufnahme, obwohl ich auf die Skala geachtet hatte.
Probefahrt-komplett knarzfrei!

Man könnte jetzt meinen die Aufnahme der Stütze sei der knarzer, was wohl auch stimmt. Aber ich hab den Sattel abmontiert
in der Hand gehalten und es hat geknistert und geknackt. Es ist wohl die Verbindung Rails Sattelstütze gewesen. 
Das viele Silikonspray in den Railaufnahmen wird wohl auch dazu beigetragen haben das jetzt Ruhe ist.

Dynamics Montagepaste kann man in diesem Fall vergessen, an der Aufnahme trocknet die schnell weg und hinterläßt nur
kleine Kunstoffkrümmelchen.


----------



## dershifty (27. Juli 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Das sollte natürlich nicht so sein. Kannst du sonst schon etwas zu deinen Erfahrungen mit dem SME3 sagen?



Jeder in unserer 5er Radgruppe fährt einen Ergon Sattel. 4 davon knarzen. Ich hab den SMA3-S. Ich hab die lockeren Schrauben wieder festgezogen, da war das Gewinde in der Schale rund. Vielleicht könnt ihr an der Qualität was tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (30. Juli 2019)

Hmm, sehr ominös. Danke vorab erst einmal für Dein Feedback.
Handelt es sich um SMA3 ausschließlich oder um welche Modelle?

Schreib mir dazu gerne eine PN @dershifty mit detaillierten Informationen (Sattelmodell, Größe, Kaufdatum).
Alternativ können sich Deine Kollegen auch gerne separat per PN melden, oder du markierst sie und wir machen eine Gruppenunterhaltung daraus. Dann können wir besser miteinander kommunizieren.

LG, Niels


----------



## dershifty (30. Juli 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, Niels. Hab Dir ne PN geschrieben.


----------



## Ahija (27. August 2019)

Ich würde mich hier auch als Betroffener melden, bei mir rührt das Knarzen jedoch von verbogenen Rails. Sie sind etwas bauchig, sprich nach außen hin verzogen. Sind vielleicht 3-4mm aus deme Lot heraus.
Wenn ich jetzt jedoch nicht regelmäßig die Rails säubere und mit etwas zäherem Fett neu montiere, erhalte ich ein Knarzen.
Dies kann ich abstellen, in dem ich mein Gewicht auf dem Sattel weiter nach hinten verlagere, meine Hüfte nach hinten rolle.
Die Plastikverbindungen habe ich ebenfalls auf diese Art ruhig stellen können, dies jedoch dauerhaft (bislang - klopf auf Holz).

Ich möchte den Sattel (Ergon SMA3) nicht abgeben, er begleitet mich seit knapp 2-3 Jahren und ist eine Sänfte zu meinem Popo.
Gibt es Rettung, @Ergon_Bike? Ich komme auch gerne mal bei euch im Office vorbei - ist ums Eck von mir!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. August 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Gibt es Rettung, @Ergon_Bike?



Hey @Ahija,
definiere bitte an dieser Stelle den Begriff "Rettung" genauer. 

Leider tritt bei unserer alten Sattelgeneration hin und wieder das Phänomen des knarzenden Sattels auf, wobei sich dies meist mit PTFE-Spray "beheben" und abstellen. Wichtig sind hier auch saubere Rails und -Aufnahmen an der Sattelstütze. Sonst ist Knacken und Knarzen sowieso vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Ahija (27. August 2019)

Kann man noch was machen an den bauchigen Rails oder "muss" ich neu investieren? Von Hand zusammenstauchen kann die Rails wohl nur der Hulk persönlich.. da konnten meine Zahnstocher nichts ausrichten.  

Die Rails sitzen mit Druck nach Außen in der Führung der Sattelaufnahme, sie klicken/springen erst mit ein wenig Nachdruck in die Passung.
Hier liegt also bereits ohne Belastung von oben eine Drucksituation vor.

Das Spray kann ich ausprobieren, habe hier bislang, wie geschrieben, Motorex Universalfett verwendet. Viel Hoffnung mache ich mir von dem Spray daher, so ganz ehrlich, nicht. Auch wegen dem mechanisch vorliegenden "defekt" der Rails.

Wie gesagt, ich komm gern mal rum und wir können uns das zusammen anschauen.


----------



## Ahija (29. August 2019)

@Ergon_Bike - schon etwas erörtern können? Hatte euch nicht markiert, womöglich ist es auch einfach untergegangen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. Dezember 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Kann man noch was machen an den bauchigen Rails oder "muss" ich neu investieren? Von Hand zusammenstauchen kann die Rails wohl nur der Hulk persönlich.. da konnten meine Zahnstocher nichts ausrichten.
> 
> Die Rails sitzen mit Druck nach Außen in der Führung der Sattelaufnahme, sie klicken/springen erst mit ein wenig Nachdruck in die Passung.
> Hier liegt also bereits ohne Belastung von oben eine Drucksituation vor.



Hi @Ahija ,
nicht nur dass Biegen nicht wirklich was bringt, wir würden Dir diesen Tipp auch nicht kommunizieren! Wer weiß, welche Blessuren Deine Rails erlitten haben und was Biegen in die entgegegngesetzte Richtung bringen würde. ?

Am besten auf einen neuen Sattel gehen, oder habe ich Dich an dieser Stelle missverstanden?



Ahija schrieb:


> Das Spray kann ich ausprobieren, habe hier bislang, wie geschrieben, Motorex Universalfett verwendet. Viel Hoffnung mache ich mir von dem Spray daher, so ganz ehrlich, nicht. Auch wegen dem mechanisch vorliegenden "defekt" der Rails.



Sehe ich haargenauso.

LG, Niels


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Januar 2020)

Mein SME3 hat auch nach einem halben Jahr angefangen zu knarzen. Anfangs halfen noch die üblichen Hilfsmittel wie Silikonspray usw. Jetzt, wo das Wetter wieder schlechter ist, hilft auch das nicht mehr, zumal das Spiel der Rails im Sattel größer geworden ist. Das ist äußerst schade, denn ich liebe es, wenn mein Rad super leise ist. Das Knarzen weckt aber selbst die Igel im Winterschlaf. 

Eine Reklamation über BC habe ich versäumt, bzw. denke ich nicht, dass da nach 1 3/4 Jahren noch etwas zu machen ist.

Ich habe mir jetzt den SM Pro bestellt. Ist dort der Übergang von Sattelgestell und Satteldecke anders geregelt oder genauso?

Was ich mich auch noch frage. Ist das Obermaterial des Sattels das gleiche wie beim SME3? Ein paar Hosen (Platzangst, Fox und Endura) machen quietschende Geräusche, wenn sie durch Schweiß im Schritt etwas nass werden und man in die Pedale tritt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Januar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt den SM Pro bestellt. Ist dort der Übergang von Sattelgestell und Satteldecke anders geregelt oder genauso?
> 
> Was ich mich auch noch frage. Ist das Obermaterial des Sattels das gleiche wie beim SME3? Ein paar Hosen (Platzangst, Fox und Endura) machen quietschende Geräusche, wenn sie durch Schweiß im Schritt etwas nass werden und man in die Pedale tritt.


Ich habe den oben genannten Sattel jetzt montiert. Es scheint ein anderes Obermaterial zu sein. Zumindest kann ich mich an keinen so starken Luftmatratzen-Gummi-Geruch beim SME3 erinnern. Der Teil wo die Streben in den Sattel übergehen scheint länger und dicker zu sein. Ob das jetzt einen Unterschied macht werde ich ja dann in einem halben Jahr sehen. Fahreindrücke kommen dann auch bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (13. Januar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Mein SME3 hat auch nach einem halben Jahr angefangen zu knarzen. Anfangs halfen noch die üblichen Hilfsmittel wie Silikonspray usw. Jetzt, wo das Wetter wieder schlechter ist, hilft auch das nicht mehr, zumal das Spiel der Rails im Sattel größer geworden ist. Das ist äußerst schade, denn ich liebe es, wenn mein Rad super leise ist. Das Knarzen weckt aber selbst die Igel im Winterschlaf.



Das ist ärgerlich, aber bauartbedingt war das nicht anders möglich.




niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt den SM Pro bestellt. Ist dort der Übergang von Sattelgestell und Satteldecke anders geregelt oder genauso?



Ähnlich, aber es knarzt nix mehr. Dies hat auch immer mit Dreck und Sandkörnern zu tun, die sich gerne in den Ritzen zwischen Shell und Streben breit gemacht haben und die man dort einfach nicht mehr herausbekam. Weniger ein Konstruktionsfehler oder dergleichen. ?‍♂️



niconj schrieb:


> Was ich mich auch noch frage. Ist das Obermaterial des Sattels das gleiche wie beim SME3? Ein paar Hosen (Platzangst, Fox und Endura) machen quietschende Geräusche, wenn sie durch Schweiß im Schritt etwas nass werden und man in die Pedale tritt.



Ist mir in fast zwei Jahren Testphase nicht aufgefallen, weder bei Prototypen noch den finalen Versionen.

...und bestätigt auch Deine nächste Aussage. 



niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe den oben genannten Sattel jetzt montiert. Es scheint ein anderes Obermaterial zu sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Januar 2020)

Ich finde ja dass das: 





Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> aber bauartbedingt war das nicht anders möglich.


nicht mit dem hier zusammen passt:



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Weniger ein Konstruktionsfehler oder dergleichen.



Wenn es nicht anders möglich war, wieso wird es dann verkauft bzw. warum wird der Sattel immer noch verkauft?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (14. Januar 2020)

Hey @niconj ,
vielleicht habe ich einfach etwas unglücklich formuliert an dieser Stelle.
Das sollte nicht bedeuten, dass wir wissent- und willentlich den Sattel knarzend gebaut haben, sondern der Satz bezog sich auf die Strebenaufhängung. Als wir in Langzeittests nicht bei allen SME3 Sätteln dieses Knarzen bemerkten, stand für uns selbstverständlich mit ganz oben auf der Agenda dieses umgehend abzustellen.

Hier verfahren wir wie bei allen Produkten: Fällt uns auf, was an einem Produkt verbesserungswürdig ist, dann ändern wir das adhoc. Sowohl in der Vorserie als auch im finalen Stadium.

Ich hoffe, damit ist dieses Missverständnis ausgeräumt.

Gruß, Niels


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Januar 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hey @niconj ,
> vielleicht habe ich einfach etwas unglücklich formuliert an dieser Stelle.
> Das sollte nicht bedeuten, dass wir wissent- und willentlich den Sattel knarzend gebaut haben, sondern der Satz bezog sich auf die Strebenaufhängung. Als wir in Langzeittests nicht bei allen SME3 Sätteln dieses Knarzen bemerkten, stand für uns selbstverständlich mit ganz oben auf der Agenda dieses umgehend abzustellen.
> 
> ...


Klar. Ist geklärt. Macht Apple auch so. Der Kunde ist ein Beta-Tester.


----------



## Guteneshoma (3. September 2021)

Ich habe den SM Pro. Leider knarzt auch dieser, und zwar von Anfang an. Für den Preis von ca. 100 Euro inakzeptabel.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. September 2021)

Sollte ein Knarzen bereits direkt nach dem Kauf auftreten (insofern es sich um ein aktuelles Produkt handelt), kann der Sattel selbstverständlich über den Händler retourniert werden, in sofern das Knarzen sich nicht abstellen lässt. Das steht außer Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

